# NZ citizen - query on Indian citizenship



## indirocker (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi ALL,
I was an Indian National born in India.
I came to New-Zealand in 1998 on PR and settled here. Thereafter I applied for NZ passport and citizenship in 2004 and became a NZ national.
I still retain my Indian Passport since NZ allows dual citizenship.
My Indian Passport is valid until 2014.

Me and my family, now plan to go and settle in India for a few years.
In this case, can I still continue to retain both the passports and be a Indian as well as NZ national. 
We plan to return to india by end of 2012. I would go in for a renewal of my indian passport while in india when it expires.
Can i continue to enjoy all the benefits which Indian nationals enjoy in India since I still retain my indian passport.

Please advise,


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

indirocker said:


> Hi ALL,
> I was an Indian National born in India.
> I came to New-Zealand in 1998 on PR and settled here. Thereafter I applied for NZ passport and citizenship in 2004 and became a NZ national.
> I still retain my Indian Passport since NZ allows dual citizenship.
> ...


Hi,
I would say this NZ forum is the wrong place to be asking this question.
You need a forum with people who can advise you on the immigration/citizenship rules when entering India. 
Cheers


----------

